
AMD: Our crypto boom is over - sonnyblarney
https://www.businessinsider.com/amd-stock-price-crypto-bitcoin-boom-over-earnings-call-2018-7
======
shmerl
Good, finally GPUs will be affordable again. Prices were simply crazy for a
while.

~~~
JudasGoat
When DDR4 drops back to DDR3 numbers, I'll build a new PC. I'm betting we'll
see 7nm by then.

------
mtgx
I think the main problem is that both Nvidia and AMD _miss the cycles_ of bull
runs. They start pumping out GPUs for the crypto market when the market is
almost at its peak. Then, the market crashes and they're left with a factory
full of unsold GPUs. Then another bull run happens, and they're left without
any card for a couple of months.

~~~
aeleos
But this is something you that they never really had to deal with before.
Previously, graphics cards were not really correlated with any kind of market.
And sales ramped up and down predictably. They had no reason to put money into
being able to quickly ramp up production within a few weeks or a month. And
now it’s no surprise that they can’t keep up with the fast paced crypto ups
and downs.

~~~
pjmlp
Other than games, 3D visualization, modelling that is.

~~~
aeleos
But if EA’s stock goes up it doesn’t mean that all of the sudden people are
going to go out and buy graphics cards. Where with bitcoin, they actually do
it.

~~~
pjmlp
No, but when something like Crysis with minimum requirements for a DX 10 class
GPU, yes.

Feel free to update example to Fortnight or something similar more recent.

~~~
thinkythought
The interesting thing here is all the "big" games in the past few years have
had fairly modest requirements(MOBA stuff, fortnite, etc). It's been a while
since there was a huge blockbuster game everyone was buzzing about that was
especially taxing. PUBG sort of sucks power but it runs like crap even with a
ridiculously beefy machine, and not because it's graphically intense.

------
okket
> Despite a recent uptick above $8,000, bitcoin, still the world's largest
> cryptocurrency by market cap, is down 39% since this year.

What a clickbait article. The Twitter cards mentions Bitcoin, it is even in
the article. But nobody mines Bitcoin with GPUs since 5+ years anymore. It's
ASIC or bust since 2013.

~~~
bdcravens
Yes, but you can mine other cryptocurrencies with GPUs. The market as a whole
tends to move with Bitcoin's price, and many of those cryptocurrencies are
traded for Bitcoin.

~~~
okket
Still, it is bad journalism and fishing for clicks to mention Bitcoin as if
AMD GPUs were directly related, without further clarification.

~~~
bdcravens
I would agree that an extra sentence or two to clarify would have been
appropriate.

